# wound and lump - absess?



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 20, 2009)

hello there!

one of my mice Dimitri,about 4months old, has devoloped a very strangle lump inside the little hangy-down bit were his testicles are. (please excuse the technical terms!) it is very very small, but very hard, not soft like a tumor, its dark, and it seems to be scabby on the outside, as little bits of the skin seem to be hanging off.

there is a cut to the side of it, it looks like a bite of some sort, and there is a smaller cut on top, just below were his anus is. these are not weeping or bleeding, but they do look sore and red.

he dosent seem to be in any pain, as he allows me to touch it (very gently!) he is eating and drinking normaly 

he has lived with his three brothers from birth, and there is a little bit of fighting every now and again, they chase each other round and there is occainally some squeaking, but we have never found any bite marks, (save for now!)

the lump has been there for about four days, and the bite/scratch has only appeared in the last day or two.

does anyone have any ideas on what this could be? and how to help?
would like a bit of info (if any body knows anything!) before we take him to the vets.

thanks very much! and im sorry for the essay! haha


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

would a pic be possible?or to difficult to .


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 20, 2009)

very very difficult, i tried my best and he wouldnt sit still, then gave me a nip :/


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like he has a Thing on his Thingies. *sorry for technical terms*

FDROTFLAPMS!!!

*er, ahem*

Try putting him on a small raised object and shoot from underneath to get a nice shot of The Land Down Under.


----------



## CaptainGodzilla (Aug 20, 2009)

hahah. i am sorry for my rubbish vocab 

right, ill try my best and get back to you!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:gwavebw :sorry


----------

